# Best truck for newbie plower .. considering 4x4 ranger



## jeffconnell12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys, i'm just looking at starting my own plowing business in whistler, bc. I want to keep my overhead costs as low as possible and am wondering what the best truck would be for me. I plan on doing mostly residential driveways, and as much as i would like to buy atleast a half ton for the sake of having a big truck i feel that ill be able to cut back on costs by going with a small sized truck. Ill be driving fairly often between vancouver and whistler (100 miles) as well, so mpg's is pretty important. However in the summer ill be doing handyman work so with the stepside ranger im thinking that i'll lose out on a lot of bed room. Im also looking at putting on 31" snow tires or possible putting a 2 inch lift on the edge model and putting on 33's. Any thoughts/comments would be appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The ranger will work but a 1/2 ton will work better and cost less in the long run


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, Why not look for a F150 regular cab shortbox to plow with. The rangers with the 4.0L were not that great on gas to start with, a F-150 with a v6 or a 4.6L v8 will not be much worse.

If you do go with a ranger, get a light plow, and take it easy.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Firstly, if you care about MPGs, put the larger 31" - 33" tires out of your mind. You gain nothing, and lose a good bit of mileage with those, but do consider snow tires. Secondly, depending on how serious you are, you might want to consider a 250, as most manufacturers consider a 250+ the de facto standard for most plows. With a 150, the most you will run is a 7',6" max, and it will be harder on the truck than their larger counterpart. If you are doing driveways, you will find that a V blade will work extremely well for busting open driveways quickly with minimal effort by your truck. Secondly, the V blade is more aerodynamic, which is better for mileage as well. 

As for the V blade itself, I would recommend a Boss 8' 2" Power V blade. You can find them for fairly decent prices on the used market, and they aren't too heavy. When Vee'd up, they make out to be 7' 6", which is just the width of the truck. 

If you do consider a 250, keep weight down to achieve better mileage. A 5.4L with a regular cab does not too bad fuel wise. It might not do as well as a Ranger or 150, but it will carry the blade better and allow you to run a larger, more efficient plow.

EDIT: And a 8' bed on a 250 would hold a whole bunch of stuff for the handyman job. You could even add a truck cap if desired.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with pinky, a 3/4 ton regular cab long box is a persect set up for a work truck. If you are to plow for a while with it you will be better off with a heavy duty than a lighter front end on a half ton.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

x3 3/4 ton truck a ranger is just not going to cut it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with the Ranger and put a Snoway on it.


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey we run an 07' F-150 4x4 with the 5.4L V8 in it an a 7.5' plow and a set of Timbrens on the front... run with salt/sand bags in the back for counter weight as well and it plows great.. we do all residential runs and some country lanes and that F-150 works like a horse for us... not too big and not too small... good luck...


----------

